# Bloated Dwarf Gourami



## fishlover071809 (May 8, 2010)

I think I may be loosing a fish and i'm not sure how to treat it! :-( I checked my tank this afternoon and was observing everyone after feeding when I noticed one of my dwarf gouramis was not eating and was VERY bloated. I immediately moved him to a quarantine tank (I keep a small 2.5 gallon tank cycled for instances like this). As I was observing him I noticed red streaks on his side. I have no idea how to even begin treating this! I thought maybe it was a slight case of swim bladder disease but as the day progressed it got much worse and the red streaks showed up. I'm treating right now with Pimafix and am observing him. he seems to be doing a little better, but he is still very swollen. Any suggestions on what it may be? How to treat it? Or should I just let him die in peace? 

Attached are pictures from when he appeared to be at his worst. As you can see from the photos he was in a small fish bowl while I was relocating my hospital tank to an area where i could observe it all day long. I wanted to snap the photos while it as out and in a shallow bowl.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

It sound like bloat or constipation and the red streaks are probably sepsis. You should add some salt to the tank, 1 tbs per 5 gallons. Try to feed him some deshelled peas if he will eat them.

Sepesis will affect their belly as well. Symptoms are Clamped fisn, bulging eyes, red bellies, reddened, eroding fins, not eating. 

Sepsis is one of the hardest conditions to treat because not only are the bacteria protected by the fishes tissues and bloodstream, the internal organs of the fish are often so compromised that even if you COULD eradicate the bacterial invader, you would lose the fish to other complications. 

You need a very strong broad spectrum antibiotic, primafix or melafix just won't cut it.


----------



## graceful.04 (Oct 30, 2012)

It could be dropsy (hopefully not), or even just bad water conditions. I recently had an ammonia spike in my Angelfish tank and one of my Angelfish started to get the symptoms you're talking about. With frequent water changes and lots of aquarium salt, if this is the case, he should be alright.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

ummmmmmmmmmm....grace.......this thread was started july 9,2010....you're a little late.....kinda like me...i do it too.....lol


----------

